# ordered from elite genetics



## Funkfarmer (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey all, just ordered from elite genetics, got me some bananna kush freak pheno, and some super strawberry diesel. Ordered on 3/3 ill keep you posted.


----------



## umbra (Mar 7, 2009)

my last order took 4 days


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey umbra, were you happy with your seeds?


----------



## umbra (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah, no problems. i have a grow journal going now and i'm getting ready to harvest. BPOTM is his lemon thai, last month his hb99 x sogk.


----------

